# Carrot Greens



## shelloise (Apr 21, 2013)

I was wondering if carrot greens are ok to give my redfoot and marginated tortoises? thanks


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is the info according to thetortoisetable.org.uk. It says to feed sparingly, as part of a varied diet of course:

Common name : Carrot
Latin name : Daucus carota sativus
Family name : Apiaceae/Umbelliferaceae

Carrot tops contain a high percentage of oxalic acid, potassium and are rich in protein, so should be fed sparingly, if at all. 

Some people are said to use raw grated carrot occasionally as a natural wormer, but there is no evidence that this is an effective method of worming your tortoise. 

It is also said to be a natural way to boost to vitamin A if a small amount is occasionally grated and added to a tortoiseâ€™s diet.

Here is the link for you, for checking other foods:
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/tortoise_home_1.asp


----------



## shelloise (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks, I don't mean carrot tops, I meant just the green leaves


thanks for the link 




BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Here is the info according to thetortoisetable.org.uk. It says to feed sparingly, as part of a varied diet of course:
> 
> Common name : Carrot
> Latin name : Daucus carota sativus
> ...


----------

